# I'll be waiting for you...



## gervasius

Hi...how does one say the following in Romanian?

"To my Sonia:

I'll be waiting for you.

Yours,
Jason"

Multumesc


----------



## Deea

Te voi aştepta...


----------



## gervasius

Thanks. 

What about "to my" and "yours" as seen above?


----------



## Deea

I am sorry I didn't think about those also. Here it is:


Pentru Sonia:/Catre Sonia: ("Pentru Sonia mea/Catre Sonia mea" would be the verbatim translation but to me sound a little bit odd)

        Te voi aştepta...


Al tau,
Jason


----------



## gervasius

Perfect.  Thank you!


----------



## Bloomenherz

gervasius said:


> "To my Sonia:
> 
> I'll be waiting for you.
> 
> Yours,
> Jason"


 
*Dragei mele Sonia:*

*Te voi astepta.*

*Al tau, *
*Jason*.


----------

